# prop for 83 evinrude 25



## brianincc (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm looking for a prop for my early non thru hub exhaust evinrude. I am currently running a stainless three blade and I'm unsure of the pitch and diameter. I am having problems with the prop blowing out at speed. The prop is very worn and looks to be too small of diameter. Any Ideas?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.crowleymarine.com/brp_parts/diagrams/27202.cfm

Parts list offers 2 props, one no longer available.
With a parts number you can search on line and find a better price, maybe...


----------



## brianincc (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

